# probably a bone?



## Verokee (Jul 26, 2010)

I always thought that this female was a BEW, but recently I see that she's not white because she has a spot that it's more white that the body, that is why I saw that she was not whole white. Is it possible that she is bone?

It's difficult to see, but I think it gets.. it's more white in leg up.






















































Compared with an albine.


----------



## tipex (Jun 21, 2010)

That is normal... bew you have with c(e)c.... but a spot have no pigments.. no melanocyten...

c(e) c it make only a reduction of the melain.

so you see the differenc

Lg Tipex


----------



## tipex (Jun 21, 2010)

and i think this look like bone... c(e) c(e) LG Tipex


----------



## WNTMousery (Jun 2, 2010)

What happened to the albino?


----------



## tipex (Jun 21, 2010)

albion have melanocyten but they don't work

so you see the difference in a very very good sunshine but mostly you don't see the difference.. the humen eyes...see not so good

LG Tipex


----------



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

I would like to get a definition of the wordings.

For me "Bone" is not ce/ce. ce/ce is beige. 
What is your understanding of "Bone"?

Bone is nothing else than the purest form of BEW: c/ce.
There are many more ways, to breed BEW, I know.

Roland


----------



## tipex (Jun 21, 2010)

lol the old post

for me is also ce/ce beige...but in UK and US... i have mean it is.. not the same...

Roland what do you mean... it is bone c/ce or it is beige ce/ce?

LG tipex


----------



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

tipex said:


> Roland what do you mean... it is bone c/ce or it is beige ce/ce?
> LG tipex


Hi,

all ce/ce I have ever seen were much darker. I think it is c/ce and the white marking could be caused by a variegation.

Example: c/ce s/s has a bone white + snow white variegated phenotype.

Yours, Roland
Chilloutarea Mousery - Tricolor , Splashed , Merle , Recessive Red


----------



## WNTMousery (Jun 2, 2010)

ce/c is not considered BEW rather off-white.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

c/ce could easily be slelctively bred to be a BEW though. If you bred c/ce to c/c every generation the c/ce would be white eventually. In England c/ce is a black eyed cream and a very popular show variety.

Sarah xxx


----------



## Verokee (Jul 26, 2010)

If it helps, the father is a hairless and the mother a broken chocolate. In the litter they were 3 "whites" and one pearl, among other (younger and older babies have different mothers).


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

Pearl ? do you have a pic?


----------



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

WNTMousery said:


> ce/c is not considered BEW rather off-white.


Ok, what is bone?


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

ce/c in this country would be called Black Eyed Cream. In europe I believe it is called Bone, In america I think its called Ivory.

Its not white, its 'off white'... basically when put next to a true white (Pink eyed White or white spotted) you can tell it isn't white.

W xx


----------



## SiamMeece (Sep 21, 2010)

Roland said:


> WNTMousery said:
> 
> 
> > ce/c is not considered BEW rather off-white.
> ...


That would be ce^c for continental Europe.


----------



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

SiamMeece said:


> Roland said:
> 
> 
> > WNTMousery said:
> ...


Ok, what is PEW?


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

c/c Albino


----------



## SiamMeece (Sep 21, 2010)

Add p^p to ce^c (which is easier said than done) and you have pink eyed bone, which makes also a PEW. I had a couple of those about a year ago. Another way to create a white mouse with either black or pink eyes is a homozygot banded.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

But if you put a Pink Eyed Bone next to a Pink Eyed White, you would be able to tell the difference.


----------



## SiamMeece (Sep 21, 2010)

No, they looked completely "albino", I could only tell by their litters or by the litters they popped up in that they were pink eyed bone.


----------



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

Roland said:


> Ok, what is PEW?


Sorry, my mistake. I wanted to write BEW (not PEW) because I am still not sure which wordings are used in the different countries. 
So, which genotypes are behind BEW, bone, off-white, beige ???
I use the following wordings: 
c/e is BEW (although there are other gene combinations looking like BEW)
ce/ce is beige
ce/ch is CPB, 
c/cch is light Mock Chocolate
ce/cch is Mock Chocolate.
ch/cch is burmese

Regards, Roland

What is the wording in your country?

c/e =
ce/ce =
ce/ch =
c/cch =
ce/cch =
ch/cch =


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

In England:
c/ce = Black Eyed Cream
ce/ce = Stone (unstandardised)
ce/ch = Black Eyed Siamese
c/cch = Light Sepia/Mock Chocolate (unstandardised)
ce/cch = Sepia/Mock Chocolate (unstandardised)
ch/cch = Burmese (unstandardised)

Sarah xxx


----------



## SiamMeece (Sep 21, 2010)

SarahY said:


> In England:
> c/ce = Black Eyed Cream
> ce/ce = Stone (unstandardised)
> ce/ch = Black Eyed Siamese
> ...


I don't want to go off topic, but since you mentioned the standardising, Black Eyed Siamese (Colourpoint Beige) is standard independantly of Sealpoint and Himilayan? In Holland Siamese can be shown either with ruby or black eyes, so there's no difference between Siamese and Colourpoint Beige.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm not sure what you're asking, sorry! :lol: Are you asking if they are the same? In England Siamese is ruby or black eyed too (we don't have 'colourpoint beige') but it's ce/ch that makes a Siamese have black eyes, which is why I wrote black eyed Siamese rather than just Siamese.

Sarah xxx


----------



## SiamMeece (Sep 21, 2010)

Sorry for sounding a bit confusing :mrgreen: but yes, that's what I was asking. Thx for answering


----------



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

SarahY said:


> In England:
> c/ce = Black Eyed Cream
> ce/ce = Stone (unstandardised)
> ce/ch = Black Eyed Siamese
> ...


Ok, so, that means you do not use the naming "BEW" and "Bone" in UK at all?

What about the US guys?


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

BEW is for marked mice, like variegated/broken etc, that are all white with black eyes  But no, we don't have bone.

Sarah xxx


----------



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

SarahY said:


> BEW is for marked mice, like variegated/broken etc, that are all white with black eyes  But no, we don't have bone.
> 
> Sarah xxx


I think BEW for variegated mice and BEC (Black Eyed Cream) for c/ce is a very good differentiation and should be used in other countries too.

Where do people use the name "Bone"? In the US?

Roland


----------



## Morena (Sep 28, 2010)

> In England:
> c/ce = Black Eyed Cream
> ce/ce = Stone (unstandardised)
> ce/ch = Black Eyed Siamese
> ...


Interesting how different the names are in different Countries 

In Switzerland:
c(e)c = Black Eyed Bone
c(e)c(e) = Beige
c(e)c(h) = Colorpointed Beige
c(ch)c = Sepia
c(ch)c(e) = Dark Sepia
c(ch)c(ch) = Deep Dark Sepia
c(ch)c(h) = Burmese 
bb c(e)c = Black Eyed White
bb c(ch)c = light Chocolate
bb c(ch)c(e) = Powder Chocolate

I like the name "stone" though very much 

How you name the following?
c(e)c(h) dd
bb c(e)c(h)


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

c(e)c(h) dd = blue point Siamese (with black eyes)
bb c(e)c(h) = rubbish Siamese (with black eyes) :lol:

Sarah xxx


----------



## Morena (Sep 28, 2010)

That's really interesting, never heard of rubbish Siamese before, but I like it, although it's a little bit mean *g
I heard from Colorpointed Smoke, but I'm not shure for which one, bb c(e)c(h) ore c(e)c(h) dd.
I think it was c(e)c(h) dd.

We name only the ruby eyed Siamese, Siamese Seal Point, Blue Point, Chocolate Point etc. and the Black Eyed 
Colorpointed Beige.
But when I talk in general about my mice (I breed Siamese too), I talk always about Siamese, no matter if they are
ruby eyed ore black eyed.


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

Rubbish Siamese I love that!.


----------

